# What was the hardest cube for you to solve?



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

You can post what was the hardest cube for you to solve.
It does not count if you were solving it and watching a video on how to solve it at the same time.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
The hardest cube for me to solve was my V7. The reason why was because I tried solving it once I got it and I hardly knew how to solve my 5x5. But now I can solve them .


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Megaminx isn't hard, but its obnoxiously slow to solve. I don't have the parity algs memorized for the 4x4, so I can't really solve it. I can with the sheet of the algs, but that's pretty much cheating.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

Definitely either the Golden Cube or the helicopter cube. The helicopter cube is really easy looking back, but at the time all of the setup moves and swaps just seemed impossible.


----------



## Waynilein (Jun 6, 2009)

Square-1, Bicube and pretty much anything else with pieces that block certain moves. Square-1 is manageable once I've gotten it to cube shape and got rid of parity, but having to pay attention to the shape makes such puzzles MUCH harder than anything else.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's a complex question. The cube that took me the most TIME was the 3x3x3. Did it in a week. On my own.
But, once I became more familiar with twisty puzzles, I had trouble with square-1.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

Has to be 3x3, once you can get past that, you're in the clear. Well, that and the 4x4 parity algs.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Has to be 3x3, once you can get past that, you're in the clear. Well, that and the 4x4 parity algs.



Enjoy solving the Golden Cube and square-1 like a 3x3


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

Square-1 wasn't that hard for me once I memo'ed the algs, and I don't have a golden cube. I dislike square 1 and traded mine, but that is completely unrelated.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 6, 2009)

Square-1 is the hardest for me so far. With only being able to turn it in certain shapes and all that stuff. Doesn't help that my square-1 is a piece of crap though.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Square-1 wasn't that hard for me *once I memo'ed the algs*


----------



## shelley (Jun 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Square-1 wasn't that hard for me once I memo'ed the algs



Neither is 3x3, silly.

Let's see. Most challenging to solve? Probably Sq-1. Finding your way to cubeshape when you have no idea what you're doing is a challenge, and then you're only half done. The big cubes (5x5 and up) are not hard, they're just longer and more tedious.

As for hardest to solve physically, I'd have to say my Alexander Star. I've refused to scramble it since.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 8, 2009)

The Mirror Blocks/Bump Cube and the Bicube/Bandaged Cube was the hardest for me.
There is no colors on the Mirror Blocks. It also changed shaped to make it more harder. 

The Bicube was my second hardest puzzle. It block some moves that I can't use temporary. The only good thing about it that it has a free corner that will make it easier and can be used to solve the whole cube. I have to thank Jaap's Puzzle Page for the solution.


----------



## person917 (Jun 8, 2009)

Square 1 was most difficult for me also golden cube but I've never been able to solve it so I guess it doesn't count.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Deffo square-1 for me! Wish I hadn't cheated on my first 3x3 solve so I'd have some idea of how difficult it is to do without help.

Did anyone solve both the 3x3 and square-1 without help? If you have, which was harder?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 8, 2009)

square-1. I just don't like making it back into a cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely the golden cube. Took me 3 days.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 8, 2009)

4x4 evil twin. That thing SUCKED


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

V-Cube, wasn't your name like blahblahblahblahbalhbalbhalbhablhab?
anyway, probably S1. I managed to get it into cube shape once intuitively, and the corners permuted, but then I was completely clueless. And I fail at scrambling it too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2009)

Golden Cube, bandaged square-1, nintendo barrel

I figured out square-1 on my own and didn't find it that hard. I could solve it in about 2 minutes with pure intuition.
Nintendo barrel took me days to figure out and I don't know if I can still do it
Bandaged square-1 I can only solve by chance (still need to figure out a 3-cycle of edges)
Golden cube I tried for 10 minutes and then decided I needed to buy one.

(p.s. Nintendo Barrel and Square-1 are not cubes)


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mirror Blocks I guess. Big cubes like 7x7 are time-consuming, but they aren't _hard_ per se. I can fail 3 times before finally solving a Mirror Blocks, because I can't tell how the cubies are orientated.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Golden Cube, bandaged square-1, nintendo barrel
> 
> I figured out square-1 on my own and didn't find it that hard. I could solve it in about 2 minutes with pure intuition.
> Nintendo barrel took me days to figure out and I don't know if I can still do it
> ...



I thought all Square-1s were bandaged like this :confused: What does a non-bandaged square-1 look like?


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 8, 2009)

My Rubik's 5x5x5. 

Man that took all my wrist, finger and will power to solve.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Square-1 wasn't that hard for me once I memo'ed the algs



So you didn't solve it
note: solving it != being able to complete it


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it this maybe? http://www.tiex.de/cubecorner/images/gcd2008/jpg_300/gcd2008_20080419_140920.jpg

And nice avatar waffle.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 31, 2010)

The Square one still have not solved it on my own or the sphere xyz still have not solved that one either.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 31, 2010)

Sq. 1

I'm memorizing algs right now though. I hate getting it into the cubeshape.


----------

